# 4Health @ Tractor Supply



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Could have sworn someone was asking about this food recently. Spoke with the Mgr at my local TSC and he told me it is made for TSC by Diamond. Ingredients/price/protein level(in their performance formula) all look very respectable.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

yes, its a middle of the road sort of food. there are much better foods, but much worse. I have fed Diamond Naturals in the past with good results. the ingrediants are very very simular if not identical.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ruck,

This is where I get confused...aside from the Brewer's rice and Beat Pulp(and that seems to be very much up for debate)...why would you call this food just ok?

Protein content is very respectable on the Performance Formula(30%)...good meat content...and an outstanding price-30 bucks for 35 lbs. 

I see people sing the praises of Kirkland and this food seems superior. 

None of this discusses my concerns with Diamond and the issues with Ethoxyquin...that still makes me nervous. I'm presently sticking with all Natura foods after the mess with Canidae. 

I was just curious strictly from an ingredient list perspective why you would only consider it "ok."


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry i missed this post!
the foot is just to grain heavy IMO

but I would feed it if I had to. Honestly I am a new home owner and moving. working for less pay at a new job...
i will probably be feeding 4 health.


----------

